# some custom cervelo brackets



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Using my P2C for ultra rides now, so I needed to be able to attach an extra bottle, a tail light and head light. Can't attach "normal" accessories to the Cervelo seatpost, though. Never found off the shelf things that work well. I found that descending mountains, especially when braking hard, I had to get my butt way back, and most water bottle brackets and cages made the bottle stick up too high. So, I had to make some brackets myself. Here's what I came up with for water bottle and a tail light bracket, both made out of 2"x2" x 1/8" aluminum. Also threw in pix of small bits of pvc tubing I made to attach the computer and light to the aerobars. These work really well. Let me know if anyone wants details.


----------

